
New book reveals Apple's Steve Jobs mentored Google co-founders - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/04/09/new_book_reveals_apples_steve_jobs_was_targeted_for_role_of_google_ceo.html
======
Kylekramer
BS mythmaking mostly taken from a tabloid's sensationalist take on the book
[1]. For one, the whole "Larry & Sergei asked Jobs to be CEO" story has been
around for a long time and has been so blown out of proportion you'd think
Steve had an office at Mountain View instead of the few meetings and offhand
remarks that really occured. And the whole hiding the iPad from Schmidt seems
deceptive in a few ways. For one, it was well known that Schmidt would often
be asked to leave meetings if a conflict of interest was to be discussed. And
for another, Google would have to be purposefully ignoring the outside world
to be surprised that Apple was releasing a tablet.

1: [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1375121/In-
Th...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1375121/In-The-Plex-New-
book-Google-released-fall-China-Steve-Jobs.html)

------
erikpukinskis
The publishers are trying to force people to buy the dead tree version of this
book by delaying the release of the Kindle version. They've already lost a
chance to take my money twice now (the number of times I've been on the Kindle
page ready to click "buy now"). I could preorder but I want to read a sample
first.

I'll probably buy it when it comes out because I love Stephen Levy, but if I
was any less interested, there's a good chance that they would have just lost
a sale.

When are publishers going to realize simultaneous release just makes it easier
for people to buy things?

------
swah
The book cited as source is from the same author as "Hackers: Heroes of the
Computer Revolution", which I really enjoyed reading.

